
Bernie Sanders Campaign Is Disciplined for Breaching Hillary Clinton Data - mcgwiz
http://www.nytimes.com/politics/first-draft/2015/12/18/sanders-campaign-disciplined-for-breaching-clinton-data/?_r=0
======
the55
another case of data insecurity "shoot the messenger"

